

Scumblr and Sketchy – Search, Screenshot, and Reclaim the Internet - tweakz
http://techblog.netflix.com/2014/08/announcing-scumblr-and-sketchy-search.html

======
gingerlime
This looks really interesting. Nice to see two somehow similar frameworks
being used on each project for similar purposes (Rails vs Flask, Sidekiq vs
Celery etc)

These (and workflowable) could potentially integrate nicely with huginn[0]

I'm curious how you avoid being throttled from doing searches by any bot-
prevention measures on google etc

Also (for my own purposes, but as a general capability I suppose) would be
really awesome to be able to launch reverse image searches on Scumblr.

[0][https://github.com/cantino/huginn](https://github.com/cantino/huginn)

